# Lexmark x1100 on gentoo

## muhsinzubeir

It has taken me years before I get tired printing a text sheet on a winxp running under vbox.Attempt to get this printer on my gentoo working is sort of hitting the wall, no idea if its possible but I thought I will give it a short before throwing it out of the window   :Smile: 

In this case printer has been detected and I get communication, but nothing is being printing...just some bunch of clicking noise on the printer itself.Here are few data:

```
#  /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb 

direct usb://Lexmark/X1100%20Series "Lexmark X1100 Series" "Lexmark X1100 Series" "MFG:Lexmark ;CMD:CPDNPA001;MODEL:X1100 Series;CLASS:Printer;DES:Lexmark X1100 Series;COMMENT:030305-1;" ""

# lpr /etc/cups/ppd/Lexmark_X1100_Series.ppd 

lpr: Unsupported format 'application/vnd.cups-ppd'!
```

Also appears in the error log:

```
D [04/Sep/2011:14:42:41 +0200] Send-Document ipp://localhost:631/printers/Lexmark_X1100_Series

D [04/Sep/2011:14:42:41 +0200] cupsdIsAuthorized: requesting-user-name="root"

D [04/Sep/2011:14:42:41 +0200] [Job 130] Auto-typing file...

D [04/Sep/2011:14:42:41 +0200] [Job 130] Request file type is application/vnd.cups-ppd.

D [04/Sep/2011:14:42:41 +0200] Send-Document client-error-document-format-not-supported: Unsupported format 'application/vnd.cups-ppd'!

E [04/Sep/2011:14:42:41 +0200] Returning IPP client-error-document-format-not-supported for Send-Document (ipp://localhost:631/printers/Lexmark_X1100_Series) from localhost
```

Looked on the wiki .But the solution presented there didnt do the trick.There are old threads where people claim to get it working e.g https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-150407-highlight-lexmark.html

So far I have tried building the usb driver into the kernel and as module, also have tried removing it from kernel and compile cups with usb.No luck so far, please help before I throw this damn thing out of my desk   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Thanks....really appreciated the support.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

muhsinzubeir,

If openprinting.org can't help, pull out the power cord and fit a new printer to it :)

Lexmark, despite their IBM origins have a reputation for being dificult.

That link if for the 1100, not the X1100.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> muhsinzubeir,
> 
> If openprinting.org can't help, pull out the power cord and fit a new printer to it 
> 
> Lexmark, despite their IBM origins have a reputation for being dificult.
> ...

 

Thanks, I did try the ppd from there with no luck as well.Anyways, if I go shopping spree what do you think would be a linux friendly printer ? 

I can see that HP has a project for opensource driver i.e net-print/hplip.Definitely this time linux support would be the first criteria before buying the printer itself   :Razz: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

muhsinzubeir,

I've used both HP and Epson with Linux.  At present, I have an HP networked printer to make it easy to share without having to turn on the PC its connected to.

I think Epson have become less open source friendly than they used to be.

Look at models the openprinting says work fully. There is quite a list.

----------

